# something new from the master of fork hit´s



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

get tired of forkhits, so i give a way lots of my small forks.
but i´ ve decide to make a small pocketshooter after 1 forkhit with .45 lead so i could throw it away!
but i´ve made some more, hope they live longer.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I really dig your black cattys baum.. Let me know if you are letting any of those slip away...U can add that order to the palm swell one.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Baumstamm, I thought I was the master of fork hits. I'll tell ya what; you be the European master of fork hits and I'll be the North American master of fork hits.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

There's only one way to decide the _true_ Master of Fork Hits. We need to have a shoot-off between Baum and Sarge. Whoever breaks the most forks within a 20 minute timeframe will be the winner...









The black fork with red bands is really sharp looking.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah, but busted slingshots can be replaced with mere moolah!
_I_ aspire to the award for most arthritic nukkle smacks! We're talkin' _real_ pain here! (I'm thinking the prize should be a three-month supply of advil?!)

...And the black/red catty _is_ definitely _striking! _


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm glad to be getting one!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm glad to have one!


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, I just broke the fork off of another of my slingshots yesterday. If I don't concentrate I hit the right fork. If I'm going to be shooting fast I have to use my BB no thinking slingshot.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Sarge said:


> Well, I just broke the fork off of another of my slingshots yesterday. If I don't concentrate I hit the right fork. If I'm going to be shooting fast I have to use my BB no thinking slingshot.


I find it interesting that the BB slingshot removes the fork hit issue. This means that you DO miscant the slingshot, which causes the fork hits, correct?

Do you hold your slingshots "hammer grip" or "Chinese" style? Maybe changing the grip will help. I know Baumstamm likes the "hammer grip", and he suffers from fork hits, too.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

I use the chinese grip except when using the BB swivel fork and my victor 20. On those 2 I use the hammer grip. I think maybe I need one made out of a strong metal so if I hit the fork it won't break.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Sarge, have you tried any of the standard factory slingshots on the market, like Trumark's S9 series or Crosman's Cyclone? You shouldn't have a problem with fork hits on anything like that, since there's so much room between the prongs and the prongs are so skinny (1/4" diameter). The only catties I've had fork hits on have been very narrow natural Y forks and narrow board cuts. Since I've changed to a sort of "flip" style shooting where I cant the fork slightly away from me just before release, that has gone away too.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

pelleteer,
I have not tried any of those. I like flatbands on a slingshot and most commercial made ones have the tubular rubber. Although my BB swivel fork has tubes on it and it shoots pretty hard. I have a saunders hawk that I don't get forks hit with, but I don't shoot it much.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

I love putting flatbands on my trumarks. They really are super accurate. jT


----------

